# Baby Blue



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

I have a small powder Blue in my 65 gal QT now for about 10 days. I have some thin glass pcs for a top that were left over from an old tank so they don't really fit well but do the job. I was doing some routine maintenance and two of the glass covers got stuck together from the water on the tank side.

I pried them apart and Bang a very load Crack of the glass cover hitting the tank. I thought I broke the glass it was so loud but all was good. 

So about 10- 20 sec later I look at the tank and baby Blue is floating around stiff as a board like a leaf in the wind. I panic and think he must be in shock from the noise he was fine 20 sec ago now what?

I gently cup him in my hand and he didn't move stiff like dead. I try to move him aro but nothing. Oh No!!!!!

So I think he needs defib like a heart attach and gently tap his lateral line and stroke it a bit. I see his lips move, I push him aro slowly and he starts to move.

He started to slowly swim erratically and out of control. Sill struggling to right himself and gain bladder control so he could float upright. Breathing was really heavy. 

All I could do now was wait. I checked on him every hour before bed and I was not sure if he would be ok.

So today he appears to be swimming as normal. he is very skittish though.

WOW what a close call. I always new you were not to tap the glass as they could scare and run into things but this was not excepted.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Maybe it was in shock?!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow. Good thing you know fish CPR. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

LOL Fish CPR.

I had no idea if this would work or if I was just lucky and it didn't really do anything. His fins were fully extended like you would think he was electrocuted or something. 

The new fish Dr. o:


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I think the blue tang was playing dead. He does that occasionally, and mine was doing similar when I was trying to catch that darn sixline.

The dead fish will not float immediately, and most likely a dead fish in a reef tank will not have chance to stay that long before it floats.


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

Baby Powder blue is now out of QT and in the DT. He is Happy Happy Happy swimming around and just ignoring the yellow tang that I thought might try to intimidate him.

I am very happy as well


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

Good stuff. Hopefully he doesn't play dead anymore on you! You should post a picture too.


----------

